# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Cheap Fence Gate

## rondo7

Heya, 
Whats the cheapest fence gate construction, colorbond/ / wrought iron/ what else is out there? Not keen on timber due to maintenance and short lifespan? Please see pic, I have existing colorbond fence post channels screwed to brick wall and fence, there was a fence where I want to create gate. Can I utilise these posts and what is the cost/ type of gate I should consider? 
many thanks!

----------


## Bart1080

Hey Rondo,  Are you 1/2 handy with a welder? 
Lots of options.  What is it...800mm wide? 
Grab some 25mm SHS (gal or blue) and weld up a gate to suit.  Cross pieces - top, middle and bottom with an angle brace is desired.  Have the latch access hole in the middle with a slide bolt so you can paddlock if required and/or at the top a self latch to come and go without the need to slide the bolt https://www.bunnings.com.au/pinnacle...latch_p4150160  This shows the self latch in the middle but once its closed, you cant open it from the other side.  I'd swap these around. https://www.stratco.com.au/au/garden...-h-gate-frame/ 
Screw/dynabolt/anchascrew/chemset bolts a post (wood or metal) to the wall to attached the gate or put in a gal metal post against the fence (60x60 or 75x75) should be heaps big enough, just make sure its deep enough (600 to 800mm) and that there are no underground services you could damage.   
Cover the gate with cypress pickets, oiled merbu decking leaving a 10 to 20mm gap between them (vertically so you can see out) or butt up horizontally   https://www.pinterest.com.au/pin/163748136428906688/ 
or 
colorbond (given you don't like wood) - mini orb, multiclad, trimwall.  Finish the tin 2mm from the top so no sharp edges or get a small "L" or "C" shape flashing/capping folded up to cap the top.

----------


## Spottiswoode

How often will it be used? I used existing fence panel hardware to put a cheap gate in the back fence. Only used rarely, but it only cost me for a couple of hinges and a latch. Was a bit flimsy, but worked ok for occasional use. I wouldn’t want to use it for daily entry.

----------


## cyclic

Sounds like you want cheap.
What did you do with the fence that was there ?
Why not use it as a gate ?
Make it up on the bench/ground and add a strap diagonal brace to stop sag.
Double screw each corner and the strap.
Talk to Stratco or a fence supplier.
Hinge straight off the bricks/fence if you wish which will give you more room.

----------


## rondo7

Thanks guys, I do want to use the existing colorbond sheet and rails as a gate but not sure if I can mount it direct on the brick (hinge type?) without any SHS posts. In the existing fence there were 3 existing rails and 1 post (1 rail was modified and used as a post). I suppose I can use the same config, just my need to trim a bit with angle grinder.  
I am also trying to work out how the latch fixings (latch type?) will mount on the existing colorbond fence posts (fence is perpendicular as in pic)

----------


## rondo7

I would like to mount hinges direct on brick, is it safe to hang gate off brick (hope it wont crumble with overhang weight). Gate will be 800X1800.

----------


## cyclic

> I would like to mount hinges direct on brick, is it safe to hang gate off brick (hope it wont crumble with overhang weight). Gate will be 800X1800.

  Yep, use 100 mm butt hinges and 6 mm expansion bolts in each hole.
Drill the holes in the hinge out to suit.
Set the hinges each side/above and below a brick join.
For the latch, you will need to install a post of sorts, maybe just some 25x25 rhs, on the existing fence for the latch to strike against depending on what latch you want to use.

----------


## rondo7



----------


## rondo7

Thanks a lot guys managed to make a gate out of the colorbond fence pieces I removed, using hardware from the fencing warehouse

----------

